# Testosterone supplement?



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

While picking up a bag of dog food today, I noticed on the dog stuff shelf that there as a testosterone supplement for dogs. 

Someone enlighten me.

But for those who know more about this kind of thing...

What are your opinions on it? Would you use it on your dogs, even if it caused muscle building or something of advantage? I say that with the assumption this is kinda like steroids. I'm off to google it now, but was curious as to what the forum thinks.

Why would my feed store even have this? I am sure it is controversial, probably why I have not ever seen or heard from it.

Discuss.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Only from a vet!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

I'd only give this if it was from a vet, and if my dog was neutered to bring his hormone levels up to where they should be. That sort of thing should really only be messed with by a vet who can determine the proper amounts that your dog needs. From a feed store just sounds sketchy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

just exactly was it?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

There is a product called *Testrone Forte* on the market.....
It's a non-steriod formula. It is marketed for muscle growth....it contains Sarsaparilla.
*I don't know if this is the product the OP is mentioning?*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Don't waste your money. Very similar products have been marketed in the human fitness/bodybuilding industry for years. They are totally ineffective for increasing testosterone or muscle growth. In humans they have a tremendous placebo effect because men usually start lifting heavier and training harder when they take them, so they see more muscle growth. In placebo-controlled studies, they have zero effect.


----------

